# Hoyt Kobalt draw adjustment?



## Vinnie B (Feb 11, 2009)

My son just got a Hoyt Kobalt and we are trying to shorten the draw length. I can get to the screw on one of the modules but on the other one the screw is under the limb and how do you get to it without a press? If I draw the bow back just a couple of inches we could get to it but that can't be the right way is it?


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

You can have someone draw the bow just enough to get to the screw, it works. For just one person you can pull the cable towards the limb with one hand while loosening the screw with the other hand. It will turn the cam enough to get to the screw.


----------



## Vinnie B (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks, that worked great.


----------

